# s6 white wall tires



## spoker

any one found white walls that fit s5 or s6 schwinn rims?


----------



## Gordon

Niagara cycle has gum walls for S5 or 6, but I haven't found whitewalls.


----------



## morton

I've been waning these for many years.  Don't want originals because they would be too expensive and ridden often.

Black walls look ok but it would be nice to have the whites as I'm just not a gumwall person.

Drat! 

My Speedster is fitted with 27" wheels laced to a SA 3 speed hub for which ww's are available. Crumby photo as the bike looks much better in person..






View attachment 453616


----------



## spoker

im thinkin i might get an off brand bike with normal sizarims,then i can get white walls


----------



## Schwinn499

I'm assuming you mean 26 X 1 3/8? (ISO 597mm)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=291832113501


----------



## Gordon

Someone just listed some of these. Check the For Sale forum.


----------



## SirMike1983

Those Kenda 597mm are the only new white walls in this size I've seen, and thankfully they're pretty good tires. I have those on two Schwinn 3 speeds - a 1941 New World and a 1947 Continental. They look nice and are pretty durable.  They've been around for a few years now, but were a more recent re-production compared to the black or gum wall Kendas. The supply seemed to dry up a bit last fall and I had to scour the 'net to buy them. It's good they're back in stock in quantity. 











Schwinn499 said:


> I'm assuming you mean 26 X 1 3/8? (ISO 597mm)
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=291832113501


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com

here is the post
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-lightweight-s-5-s-6-white-wall-kenda-tires-pair.109083/


----------



## rollfaster

Got these NOS Uniroyal straight side chain tread tires from a friend on Monday. Guessing they're from the 50s. No cracking and still wrapped in plastic. Sidewall marked for Schwinn S-6 rims. They really dressed this bike up.


----------



## SirMike1983

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 646818 View attachment 646819 Got these NOS Uniroyal straight side chain tread tires from a friend on Monday. Guessing they're from the 50s. No cracking and still wrapped in plastic. Sidewall marked for Schwinn S-6 rims. They really dressed this bike up.




Those work well with that bike. That looks like it's from the era when the New World was becoming just the "World" base model lightweight in the early '50s. Tires look good on there.


----------

